# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  soosah2 زعلانة ولا احد يراضيها زين !!

## soosah2

خلاص
زعلتوني 
عدل بعد وما امبى احد يراضيني  :evil:  :noworry: 

وحدي منقهرة ما حد يعبرني !!!
لها الدرجة ما حد رد على الموضوع حقي !!
خلاص ما راح اطلب شيء مرة ثانية 

 :evil:

----------


## بسمه نغم

يو خيه اي موضوع
اني برد علي خيه ليش الزعل
حنا مانبي بشبكتنا  احد يزعل

----------

